# Bodywork detail on my MK2 RS2000 Escort



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

As some mightknow, I bought the RS in November and spent a while over the winter months sorting out a few areas of the car. All the time I was dying to get working at the paintwork but it would have been silly to do things **** about face so I had to wait until now.

Car was washed with AutoBrite cherry snowfoam in the foam lance on a Karcher pressure washer, Megs Hyperwash and 2 bucket method with lambswool mitts.
Arches had previuosly been cleaned painted and waxoyled over the winter.
Door shuts de-greased with Tardis and G101 a few months ago, all trim lines, window rubbers, petrol cap, all panel gaps, bumper edges etc were all sprayed and brushed to remove any ingrained dirt, then all hosed off.
Car was dried off, then Tardis applied to dissolve tar.
Iron Cleanse from Orchard Auto Care was then sprayed on and left to dwell for a few minutes, any embedded metallic filings, embedded brake dust etc. then turned purple as it dissolved and was then hosed off before the car was clayed with Bilt Hamber soft clay.

Foamed and washed










Snow foam working on the rims.










Iron cleanse sprayed on and starting to work.










After all this the car was taken back inside under the halogen inspection lamps to see the extent of the swirls in the paintwork.
Swirls
































































Most severe marking was on the bootlid.



















Passenger door marks










More bootlid marks.










Small scratches from a branch on passenger side.










Bonnet swirls










Small area towards side of bonnet that was slightly wet sanded.










One pass of the trial area on the bonnet and the pad turned orange.










Trial area










Closer pic










Paintwork correction process......
Makita polisher for paint correction
Kestrel DAS polisher for applying glaze and sealant
Menzerna Power Finish (PO203S)
Menzerna Final Finish (PO85RD) 
Yellow 3M pad for paint correction
Blue 3M pad for finishing.

The bootlid was the worst affected area on the whole car, some deep scratches were still visible after the initial pass.
I kept working at the area until I was satisfied.

50/50 pics on bootlid.



















Rear panel





































Nose cone had lost a lot of its shine, less pressure and speed was used when working on this area as they are made from polyurethane and can heat up quickly.

Before.










After, still has a few marks on it but much improved.










Last stage.. . 
After correction the paint was refined with Menzerna Final Finish on the blue 3M pad, then taken out and washed, then dried and wiped down ready to apply the glaze.
After the glaze was buffed off some sealant was applied and allowed to cure for an hour.
Blue Hexlogic pad used to apply the glaze with Kestrel DA polisher
Black Hexlogic pad to apply sealant, the buffed off with Eurow microfibre cloths
Chemical Guys EZ Creme glaze applied, then buffed off
Poorboys EX-P sealant applied, then buffed off
Valentines Road N Track wax applied, then another coat applied the following day.
Collinite 476s applied to rims
Trim Wizard applied to tyres, allowed to dry in.
Windows polished.

Some proper reflection pics.




























Outside just to see how it looked in direct sunlight.

Roof came up nicely.










So did the bonnet.










Very nice depth of shine on the car now.










Took some more finished pics at the school beside my house.














































Then took a run out down the road a few miles for a few more nice pics.


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Absolutely stunning, love these MK2's!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

That. Is. Gorgeous. :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

ER. Wow is all I can say. My all time favourite car. I take it that is an original unrestored example ? That car is amazing, do I spot a nice brown recaro interior too?


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

good work,top motor!well done:thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Nice to see you over here (I saw the pics on RallyeSport). It really does look well after your hard work. I know what you mean about doing it **** about face as mine is covered in dust and grinding particles, but I'm resisting the temptation to start trying to clean it as I'm going to need a big supply of IronX I reckon before I go anywhere near it with a washmit.


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

awesome dude, think i've just dribbled a little bit


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

beautiful! that is what u call a car! gorgeous mate!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

stunning finish, just looks great


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin pics and a crackin car :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning matey


----------



## V5Ade (Jul 2, 2006)

Totally awesome! I love your car


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Fantastic! :argie:

I'd so like to see cars made like that again....just something about 'em that excites me more than Today's cars


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning!


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Lusted for one when they came out..

Great Job


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely car, I remember my dad telling me, he had one brand new when it first got launched out, he told me great cars; first one I have seen very nice.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I would love one of these as a project.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazing m8 lovely motor brings back Great Memories wish they still made them like that!! Awsome my m8 has one in a garage with sheets over it hasn't been shifted for 15 years and it's mint just might even give him a shout puts me in the mood for a project !! 
Lovely motor


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

great work super car still in my eyes :thumb:


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Just pure class!! Great paint correction and some cracking photos!! 10 out of 10 my good man! :thumb:


----------



## JonD (Aug 2, 2010)

Stunning, great pictures, I love the old RS fords


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice work. I'd love to own one of these some day. Beautiful cars.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

excellent finish, great car the Mk IIs.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Your Classic Ford looks fantastic


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

im liking that:devil:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks fantastic love these great job:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Great work on a great car, very nice:thumb:


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful example. Good work.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Amazing job on one of my favourite cars!!


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

as I have said on RMS

STUNNING!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very very very very very very very very nice


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks a milion for all the comments lads, really appreciate them.:thumb:



nicks16v said:


> ER. Wow is all I can say. My all time favourite car. I take it that is an original unrestored example ? That car is amazing, do I spot a nice brown recaro interior too?


Yes, completely unrestored and just over 51,000 miles on it with every MOT and a history folder about 4 inches thick, original bill of sale shows it cost £4791

I was contacted by a photographer who had seen it on another forum, he wanted to use it as a feature in Usedcars NI magazine which will be out in a few weeks, he used the same spot I had for some of my pics, his came out much much better.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegingerdaddy/sets/72157629489368926/


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a classic. lovely job


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Lovely car, an excellent example of an RS.

I had a yellow 1980 custom with brown trim that was 3 months old when I bought it. I often wonder where it is now.

Great car, and a great job

Steve


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome car!


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Fantastic car!

Great job on the paintwork :thumb: 

There is just something so special about this era of fast fords :argie:

Is it signal red?


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

That is fantastic, I love classic fords, great work on a great car, you lucky bugger! :thumb:


----------



## astra minter (Apr 3, 2012)

Great job. What a difference.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

My fav cars! very nice work aswell :thumb:

Heres a pic of jons xxx pack rs2000 i did last year,quite tricky with all the shapes :thumb:









I would rather work on older cars all day long.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

G.T said:


>


Ok, this NEEDS to be in the Detailing World 2013 calender!
Amazing stuff mate


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Defined Reflections said:


> My fav cars! very nice work aswell :thumb:
> 
> Heres a pic of jons xxx pack rs2000 i did last year,quite tricky with all the shapes :thumb:
> 
> ...


Now that looks tricky !!


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

scratcher said:


> Ok, this NEEDS to be in the Detailing World 2013 calender!
> Amazing stuff mate


Thanks for that, I thought the pics turned out well and Im just a snapper.

The professional pics that were taken in the same spot turned out great.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/thegingerdaddy/sets/72157629489368926/


----------



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome work on an awesome car!!!!!!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

You already know what I think, great work


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

that has to be the tidiest mk2 I have seen :argie::argie:

well done that man :thumb:


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Thanks to being inspired by your thread I went out and did some welding on mine tonight...first attempt for about 15 years, but a quick practice on some scrap metal soon had me back in the saddle. Better start my own resto thread, but just wanted to thank you for the jolt I needed. :thumb:


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

OldskoolRS said:


> Thanks to being inspired by your thread I went out and did some welding on mine tonight...first attempt for about 15 years, but a quick practice on some scrap metal soon had me back in the saddle. Better start my own resto thread, but just wanted to thank you for the jolt I needed. :thumb:


CheeRS:thumb:.
I've just seen your thread in the projects section, that will come up very well !!!

p.s. I never even realised until today that there was a projects and restoration section on here
I must post up the work I've done to mine as well


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Mean & clean said:


> Fantastic car!
> 
> Great job on the paintwork :thumb:
> 
> ...


The colour is Terracotta.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

That is absolutly stunning.


----------



## Luke-Avfc (Jul 2, 2006)

Love it - Classic's are much better than the modern guff !!


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

My first car was a Mk II. Not an RS2000 unfortunately but I loved it all the same. 

Fantastic!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking motor mate :thumb:


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

Don't post much but that looks ****ing awesome

There used to be a bloke near us had one new and I always thought the mesh headrests were just the dogs testicles 

Didn't appreciate the rest of the car back then, but the headrests, were just :argie: 

Top job mate :thumb:


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks again chaps.:thumb:

I just left the car down to a guy called Winston Henry near Markethill, I wanted the gaskets on the 32/36 Weber carbs changed and to have them set perfectly. I picked the car up during the week and drove 500yds down the road with a big smile on my face, it was like driving a different car !!


----------

